# GONE LIVE!! - Mark's 55 gal Tank Journal, (Dissolved) (NO 56K)



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds good, hurry up and go home!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

yes rry it up... and make sure you slope that eco...


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Just stop what you're doing and start working on the tank, NOW!

I'm getting ready to see some awesome pictures.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

When you want the time to go faster, it doesn't and then tonight when I want it to go slow it won't. 1 1/2 hours to go.......I wish I could leave now..


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Nobody will notice, just say you have to go to the bathroom and never go back.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Having a little set back. My aqualight was damaged in shipping and they are sending me a new one which will be here next Wednesday. I ordered supper for my daughter and I and will be getting started very soon. I have a few modifications I need to do to the base then I will get started. Uhhhgggg!!


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Hope your planing on a long night. Must my 6 gallon I did yesterday took 4 hours. lol
Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

One slow step after another slow step.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well it has been very slow and I apologize for no post thus far, but final I have gotton the eco-complete and some arrangement done. Looking for your thoughts.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

pic


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Its a start.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I can't wait to see things get started.

On a side note, you spelled Journal wrong. You spelled it journel.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, as you can see by the time of my post it is 3:00am. Still not done but getting close. Here are a few pics on where I am at right now.










Middle









Left side









Right side


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I am tired and going to bed. Finish up later.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks good so far! Rip the hairgrass out and plant it over the entire area you want it to cover.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

The tank is now LIVE!!!! This weekend did not go as I planned, but I think I have got it finished. (But never satisfied) Let me know what you think...

Full shot...










Right Side...










Left Side...


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Cant wait to see it grown in, good job.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Here are some specs for this tank:

55 gal tank
Whisper 3 power filter
Coralife Aqualight w/ (4) 65 watt 6700k bulbs
(6) bags of Eco-Complete substrate
power head to disperse DIY CO2

And plants:
Myrio Red
Myrio Green
Diandra
Ludwigia, Broad leaf
Glosso
Rotala Magenta
Rotala Indica
Cambomba Green
Cabomba Purple
Wendtii, Red
Dwarf hairgrass
Jungle Vals
Dark Red Jungle Val
Tiger Lotus
Ludwigia Peruensis
Ambulia
Rotalla Wallichii
HC
Telanthera Rosefolia
Narrow Leaf Chain Sword
Anubias Nana

Will be adding fish in a couple weeks. I want the plants to get astablished before I add any fish so they won't tear it up.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Off to a good start.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

dewalltheway - What are you doing for ferts?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I am dosing with the following:

Flourish 2X a week
Flourish Excel 2X a week
Flourish Iron 2X a week
Flourish Trace 2X a week (almost out then will be using some CSM+B Plantex that I got from Greg Watson)
Potassium Nitrate every other day (from Greg Watson)
Potassium Sulfate every other day (from Greg Watson)

I will be doing a weekly water change on Sundays

If anyone has suggestions on something different that I should be doing or not doing let me know.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I thought I would give some updated pics but before I do, can someone tell me if this is normal or if there is something wrong with my tank...

What are all these bubbles....CO2????


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

ive never ever seen that before except in my ten gallon when i was breeding bettas. i have no clue what it is from. i suggest shuting stuff off one at a time. leave it off for a few hours (remove bubbles first) and when the bubbles dont come back you know which peice of equipment was making them.


----------



## ganjero (Aug 4, 2005)

I've seen that when I set up new tanks, with brand new substrate like the one you are using, it is normal.


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

In my low-tech tank, I had the same thing happen, I think it was from the water change I did the day before, but I did not do any thing about it and it has not happened since!


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

I think that it is the Tap-water, in the winter water contains more gases. In order to help get out most of the gases in the water, you need to have 2 buckets fill one bucket up and then pour it into the other, repeat a couple of time and you can finaly put the water in the tank.(For water changes in the winter: info was from *TAKASHI AMANO*)


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

uhh, it's just bubbles...whats the big deal? It's probably caused by protein build up on the surface that is trapping the bubbles


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

The bubbles will go away after all they are just bubbles, LOL


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the thoughts. I thought it weird to see bubbles but like a couple of you said "it is just bubbles". I had not seen that happen with my 15 gal and wanted to make sure that something I did or wasn't doing was causing them and would destroy my plants that I just bought.
This is a great forum to ask these off the wall questions because of the knowledge base and experience alot of you have in planted tanks.
Thanks to all of you that share your knowledge with us new guys in hobby! (no matter how off the wall the questions are)


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Had the same thing first few weeks into my 55 setup.I was told it's just something new tanks do...


----------



## surpera1 (Dec 29, 2007)

where did you get the light ? how much ?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

The light is a compact flourescent Aqualight and bought it online at Dr. Foster's and Smith's. Paid $260.00. It has (4) 65 watt bulbs and is a great light! Love Dr. Foster's and Smith's website. Best prices.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Made a change tonight to my tank. I did not like the open space on top of the rock as pictured here...











So I did this...


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

This ia a full shot of tank...










Center view...










Left side view...










Plants are purchased from Aquariumplants.com (Great people to work with, beautiful plants and great prices)


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow like the new effect with the rock, would have worked better though if you used my leopard gecko's food bowl. more room for gravel and roots (since its hollow)


----------



## critter333294 (Jul 29, 2007)

The tank looks absolutely beautiful! I cant wait to see it fill in. I also recently started a tank(the whole deal, artificial to planted), and had those same mysterious bubbles. They went away, eventually though.


----------



## ValorG (Dec 27, 2003)

really like what you did with the rock, first time I saw it I hated it but didnt comment. Much better now. I think it would look better a bit elevated on an angle from the substrate.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

That "slime" on the surface is from the Eco Complete. Its the nutrient enriched "water" that comes with the ECO. Just keep the surface partially moving and it will go away with the first couple water changes.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I am very pleased with how my plants are adapting and growing. I also did not like the look of the rock and the wasted space but am pleased the way it turned out. Below are some updated pics...


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks very nice, thanks for sharing this. Good move on the rock.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Here are some updated pics of how my 55 gal is coming along

Full Shot..

Left Side..

Right Side..

My julii hiding out under the Ambulia..


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Weekly update on the tank...if you have any sugesstions or comments please let me know...


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, I did some changes and trimmed some plants (and forgot to take a pic before doing all that) but here are some updated photos of how the tank is doing.










A am a bit frustrated though and second guessing whether it was worth switching over to a planted tank. 

1.) This past week, after i had gotten some new cardinal & rummy nose tetras, ich broke out and then also a bacterial infection in the fish. I lost all 12 of my cardinals and all 15 of my rummynose tetras along with 1 of my corys and my new rainbow shark is not doing well. I ended up pulling all my fish out of the 55 gal and put them in a 10 gal hospital tank so I could treat. My glo-lite tetras (I lost 1 of the 6 I had of those also) are doing better and I think my other cory will pull through along with my 2 pencil fish.

2.) I now have discovered what I believe is thread algea growing (see pic), so I started to dose extra of excel, which I hope will not kill my cabomba










I do love the look of the planted tank and just hope the joys will outweigh the frustrations. Anyway, here are some additional photos...

right side..









left side..


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

Tank is growing in nice. Looks like staghorn algae. Manual remove it.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

It has been a little while since I posted any updates and I have made some changes to my filtration and heating. I removed the Whisper 30 power filter and replaced with a 304 Fluval filter and took out my in tank heater and replaced it with an inline heater. I also added a UV Sterilizer and a DIY CO2 reactor. The pic below shows my new setup...

















and here are some updated pics of the tank...


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice collection with great depth in your hardscape.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

That's a lot of plumbing you've got there!

Anywater actually flowing into the tank?


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice!
Why is your light fixture on ground lift?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I wasn't sure how the flow was going to be with the plumbing but I am getting good flow into the tank.

The light fixture is mounted on the Coralife adjustable mounting legs so I can tilt the light back to do water changes easily or to get into the tank without having to remove the light.

Thanks for the postive feedback!


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

The tanks grown out nicely and looking great. 

Its not meant to be criticism, but the rock work on the right is getting a little unnatural to me. Somewhat like a dry stacked rock wall if that makes sense?


----------



## Tabatha (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job! Your tank looks awesome and I love what you did with the rocks.

My husband and I attempted to incorporate a Coralife UV sterilizer and Hygro external heater with our Fluval 405 this weekend, what a catastrophe! In the end we were able to incorporate the heater but had to configure the UV sterilizer separately using DiabloCanine's plans. At least we'll be able to move it around use it on the other tanks.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Just an updated pic before I do a trim tonight


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

And after the trim...


----------



## Tabatha (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Id live there if I were a fish. Well done..


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Man I really like your gloss. I'm trying to get my gloss to grow those ground runners like that. any suggestions?
(you can take a look at my tank on my sig so you can see!)

Your tank looks GREAT by the way.

Also the top of that rock that you used the bowl on. Did you glue it to the top? How did you blend the color to the color of the rock so well? It looks GREAT! i want to do that somewhere in my tank!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the encouraging words. The UV filter is the best investment along with the fluval filter that I have purchased. Also, a big thanks to Rex Grigg for the DIY CO2 Reactor plans because that thing works great.

My fish have changed in this tank because I got some bad fish from my LFS and it wiped out all of my fish except for my algea eater. My tank now has the following fish:

11 Rasboros
6 Black Phantom Tetras
1 CAE
2 SAE
6 Ghost Shrimp
5 Ottos


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

rick4him said:


> Man I really like your gloss. I'm trying to get my gloss to grow those ground runners like that. any suggestions?
> (you can take a look at my tank on my sig so you can see!)
> 
> Your tank looks GREAT by the way.
> ...


It took a little while for it to take off but once it did it did! My only suggestion is you may have to much light. If you can run the bulbs seperately, I would run the 130 total watts for about 3 to 4 hours a day and the 65 watts for 10 to 12 hours in a day. This will help the glosso to grow outward instead of upwards. My lighting regime is 130 watts (2.6 watts/gal) for 12 hours a day and 260 watts (5.2 watts/gal) for 3 hours per day. I hope this helps.

Also, the rocks on top are not a bowl but actual rocks sitting on top of the larger bottom rock. I lucked out and found these smaller rocks that matched my larger rock.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

dewalltheway said:


> It took a little while for it to take off but once it did it did! My only suggestion is you may have to much light. If you can run the bulbs seperately, I would run the 130 total watts for about 3 to 4 hours a day and the 65 watts for 10 to 12 hours in a day. This will help the glosso to grow outward instead of upwards. My lighting regime is 130 watts (2.6 watts/gal) for 12 hours a day and 260 watts (5.2 watts/gal) for 3 hours per day. I hope this helps.
> 
> Also, the rocks on top are not a bowl but actual rocks sitting on top of the larger bottom rock. I lucked out and found these smaller rocks that matched my larger rock.


to much light? Not trying to sound rude but how can to much light cause the plants to grow upward ? It only grows upwards when there isn't enough light. 

How long does it normally take for it to fill in!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, what you see now has been planted since Jan 11, 2008. If you look back at the beginning of my journal you will see what it looked like when I planted it.

And as far as the lights, brain fart on my part. But to run 5 watts/gal all day seems a bit much. Just keep the glosso that grows upwards cut and it should start to throw runners.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

dewalltheway said:


> Well, what you see now has been planted since Jan 11, 2008. If you look back at the beginning of my journal you will see what it looked like when I planted it.
> 
> And as far as the lights, brain fart on my part. But to run 5 watts/gal all day seems a bit much. Just keep the glosso that grows upwards cut and it should start to throw runners.


Should u replant what u cut? Will the clipping take root? Also how should I cut it? I read somewhere that u give it two sets of leaves and cut it above the second set of leaves?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

rick4him said:


> Should u replant what u cut? Will the clipping take root? Also how should I cut it? I read somewhere that u give it two sets of leaves and cut it above the second set of leaves?


If you have room for the clippings you can. Give yourself enough stem to be able to shove into the soil so it will hold. It will take root and spread.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok cool. And what about how short to trim it?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

rick4him said:


> Ok cool. And what about how short to trim it?


Give yourself enough stem to shovel into the soil to hold. If you have 1 set of leaves sticking out of the soil that is all you need. It will develop roots and spread. Mine as you can see did.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok, so the ones that are already planted, when it gets any longer then one set of leaves you should cut it?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

rick4him said:


> Ok, so the ones that are already planted, when it gets any longer then one set of leaves you should cut it?


I would let it get the second set of leaves then cut just above that second set.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok cool. I see runner growing on some of the sems, but the runners aren't going into the ground. they are making other leaves and just sort of "hanging out".


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

rick4him said:


> Ok cool. I see runner growing on some of the sems, but the runners aren't going into the ground. they are making other leaves and just sort of "hanging out".


Good luck and keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Updated pic before a water change and small trim


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Question - what are those flowers that look almost purple at the top of your tank?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

It is Telanthera Rosefolia


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

This is just an updated pic after a water change and a small trim on the right side. I am planning on a bigger trim this weekend. Thanks for looking!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Just some other pics of the tank..

Side shot..

























My HC..









My Rasboros..









My one guppy..








she ran into small thread algea


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

wow. Nice contrasts and depth! Healthy lookin plants, good going!


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

are you going to cover that whole rock with riccia? I think it would look better that way because it looks out of place.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

resowner92 said:


> are you going to cover that whole rock with riccia? I think it would look better that way because it looks out of place.


The answer to your question is yes. These two were an experiment to see if I would like it or not and as it has filled in I do like it so this weekend I am going to attach more to the other rock.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Great thread! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well...what was going to be a partial rescape and trim turned into a lot more last night and this morning, but before I show what I did I thought I would post some progression photos of the tank over the last 3 months...

Before being planted :thumbsdow










Getting ready for paint..









Painted and waiting









Almost there









Done









1/30/08









2/8/08









2/24/08









2/28/08









3/16/08









3/20/08









And now today 3/21/08, after the rescape...









Some other closer shots..


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nice!!!! I hope it fills in more, I liked it at 3/20/08


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

fishman9809 said:


> nice!!!! I hope it fills in more, I liked it at 3/20/08


I liked it also, but my hairgrass, HC and java moss was filled with thread algea and I had the brown algea on my glosso. I needed to get a handle on it and this was the best way that i thought i could do it.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry about the algae, the tank was beautiful!!!!! Post some pics when it is filled in more please, it really does look great!!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

its great, but the stem plants are cut too evenly. the tips are perfectly level with each other. it doesnt really look natural. but thats easy to fix. just do the triming over a few days.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

@[email protected] said:


> its great, but the stem plants are cut too evenly. the tips are perfectly level with each other. it doesnt really look natural. but thats easy to fix. just do the triming over a few days.


That is my perfectionism coming out. The Rotola Indica I trimmed it back so I could see the plants behind but I will let it grow like the picture of 3/20/08. I do like the look when things are grown out like you said.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I am never satisfied with my scape so I woke up this morning and made a few changes. The one thing that really bothered me was the one rock on the right side. It just looked like a retaining wall, which is what it's purpose is for, but it didn't look natural to me so I re-did that area. I also really liked the Asian Ambulia with it's light green so I added those back in and moved the Red Cabomda. I also was able to move my Tiger Lotus that was in my 15 gal tank to this tank. I think I am ok with the scape for right now. We will see what a month or 2 does for it.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I wanted to update my tank specs, because they have changed since I started this tank and I have also removed some plants

55 gal tank (48" Long x 13" Deep x 21" High)
Fluval 304 Filter System, w/ AquaMedic UV Sterilizer, CO2 Reactor & 300watt Inline Heater

Coralife Aqualight w/ (4) 65 watt 6700k bulbs
(6) bags of Eco-Complete substrate


And plants:
Myrio Red (Taken Out)
Myrio Green (Taken Out)
Diandra

Ludwigia, Broad leaf

Glosso

Riccia

Rotala Magenta

Rotala Indica

Cambomba Green (Taken Out)
Cabomba Purple

Wendtii, Red

Dwarf hairgrass

Jungle Vals

Dark Red Jungle Val

Tiger Lotus

Alternanthera reineckii "Rosaefolia

Ambulia

Rotalla Wallichii (Taken Out)
Dwarf Baby Tears, Hemianthus Callitrichoides (HC)

Ludwigia Glandulosa

Narrow Leaf Chain Sword

Anubias Nana (Taken Out)


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Wanted to throw in an updated pic for my journal and also a side shot. If anyone has any comments, suggestions or questions please feel free to share them. There is a wealth of knowledge from people all over the world that have been in this hobby for years and it is great to read and see them share their experiences with us that have just started this hobby so thank you for sharing!


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

wow, im extremely jelous right now lol.

I really like it, you have a nice selection of plants that are different colors, shades, and textures.

why dont you move the intake of the filter behind the Ludwigia Peruensis
though, that would help hide it a bit.

i really liked looking through the transformations.


----------



## orchidsnfish (Mar 26, 2008)

Beautiful tank. Your making me want to rip mine apart and start all over (trying to copy yours that is). Stunning! :eek5: 

Yup...I'm going to find some slate rocks tomorrow. I was actually looking for some ideas on aquascaping a 55 since they are so skinny so big thanks for some ideas. 

So you are still using a DIY yeast CO2 system?

Angela


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

orchidsnfish said:


> Beautiful tank. Your making me want to rip mine apart and start all over (trying to copy yours that is). Stunning! :eek5:
> 
> Yup...I'm going to find some slate rocks tomorrow. I was actually looking for some ideas on aquascaping a 55 since they are so skinny so big thanks for some ideas.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words. 
Yes, I am still using DIY CO2 but I am trying to save up for a pressurized system because it is so hard to keep the CO2 level at a constant, plus I want to set it up so the CO2 is off at night. For now everything is ok on my limited budget. but I do wonder what it would look like if the CO2 was regulated better.


----------



## orchidsnfish (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I'm just impressed that you have been able to create such a stunning tank without a pressurized system. Kind of takes some of the rush off me getting one seeing your tank doing so well. I have been taking the CO2 out of the tank at night but it's a PITA.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

orchidsnfish said:


> Well I'm just impressed that you have been able to create such a stunning tank without a pressurized system. Kind of takes some of the rush off me getting one seeing your tank doing so well. I have been taking the CO2 out of the tank at night but it's a PITA.


Thank you, but I have to tell you that it takes alot of work. I don't have the tech tanks like a lot of people have on here that have the auto dosing and the auto topoffs, the controllers and monitors and such so I have to spend time doing those things. Every 2 weeks I redo the CO2 bottles, and I just started the EI method of dosing, so I do that on my lunch hour everyday. I keep an excel spreadsheet that shows what I do everyday and then I test a couple of times a week for PH & KH so I can keep in check my CO2 level. I have to say though that I love it and it is my stress reliever at the end of my workday.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

And please, by no means am I saying that people that have the tech tanks don't spend time with their tanks. Some of the most beautiful tanks I have seen are high tech but it is the time spent trimming, cleaning, prunning etc. that makes these tanks beautiful and not the equipment.


----------



## lymabean (Mar 16, 2008)

wow cool setup, and nice plants


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Just a weekly updated pic..


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Just updated pics. I am just amazed at the growth speed of the Asian Ambulia. I am already seeing a difference since I went to the EI method and it has not even been a week. Enjoy! (I sure do)


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

wow, it looks amazing!!!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

this planted tank looks great! you have to be doing something right! good job!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I haven't updated for awhile so I thought I would. I bought some new plants from several different planted tank members and they are in the process of growing in so it doesn't look quite what I want it to yet.



























Suggestions or comments always welcome. Thanks for looking.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Just wanted to updated my journal. Today I switched to using Purigen in my Fluval filter and when I did my 50% water change, I filled it back up with RO/DI water. I purchased a Coralife RO/DI unit from Dr. Foster's & Smiths this past week. I lowered my KH from 18 to 8 with this water change. I am anxious to see what difference this will have with my plants and their growth and appearance.

Updated pic:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

everything looks so much brighter! are you sure you didnt get a new light?

i love the shadow under the riccia.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Awesome! Looking very pleasant.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice. I like the variety in colour. Is that blank spot under the one looming plant (prominent one on the right with the shadow under it) keeping you from putting plants under it?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Marko....Nope. That is the same light.



SeaSerpant said:


> Very nice. I like the variety in colour. Is that blank spot under the one looming plant (prominent one on the right with the shadow under it) keeping you from putting plants under it?


I believe you are speaking of the riccia. It is not keeping me from putting plants under it. I actually want the hairgrass to spread in front of the rock and what it is hiddering is the light getting to the grass. I need to trim that because it is getting to big.

Thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

tank looks great! what is the tall red plant on the right side at the back of the tank?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Torpedobarb said:


> tank looks great! what is the tall red plant on the right side at the back of the tank?


Thanks Torpedobarb. That plant is Alternanthera reineckii "Rosaefolia. I love the color of it. I need to do a trim of the plants in front of it so they can be seen better.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

When I start to trim and re-arrange a few things, it ends up being a total rescape every time. I have been working on re-doing my tank on and off since Thursday night. I am still not done with it. I am waiting on some plants from Jazzlvr123 which should be here around Wednesday. So I will update when I get those plants planted, but here is where I am at now. Comments welcome.

This is after Thursday nights work..









This is after working on it over the weekend (still not done)..


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I received the plants I bought and was able to finish getting the rest of my areas planted. There is alot of growing in to do, but that is what is fun with this hobby is seeing the transfomation of your tank as things fill in. I am not sure if I total like the layout, but I will see how things progress. If anyone has any suggestions or comments, please share.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lookin good man!!!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i like it. the stairs give it the feeling of a reall garden, as do the colors. itll look great when its full and lush again.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Just wanted to update my post. I have some plants coming this week and I am really excited to get them. These plants coming, I hope will give great contrast to what I have now. So...I will keep you updated. As always, comments are welcome.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Just having fun right now watching things grow in. Here are some updated pics..













































As I was posting these I noticed that I need some either light green or yellow type of plant on the right. I have to many dark colored plants in that right side and it kind of all runs together. Some lighter color plant would provide some good contrast.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

It has been a little while since I last updated but 2 weeks ago I sliced my thumb and I have been unable to stick my hand down in the tank. As shown my jungle...

































I was getting tired of the setup I had and wanted something different so over the last two weeks I have been messing around with some layouts and came up with this










So tonight, I started a complete rescape of my tank at 7:00 pm taking all my plants out and getting the front rock wall in (that took 5 hours!) I will start in on the rear rock wall tomorrow and get my plants back in. I will post a pic of where I am at now tomorrow when my water clears up.
Any comments or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I look forward to seeing it all come together! That was some fantastic growth! LOL

I like the rock work, I think I'd have fewer placed in the foreground, though (if that's where you meant them to go?)


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks awesome already!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well..I am sitting at work waiting to get home and finish this project up.

The growth was great (thank you lauraleellbp) and I can't believe how many plants I pulled out of this tank. Keep your eye on S&S because I will have some plants to sell.
I am really looking forward to getting this back up and running because I just purchased an almost new regulator off S&S and a 10lb CO2 tank off ebay to setup a pressurized system. Right now I have been doing DIY CO2. Also I purchased a week ago, and they are in a holding tank, 13 rummynose tetras that I am going to add. The biggest challange today is going to be where I am going to place what plants to achieve the look I want.

Also lauraleellbp, if you were talking about the rocks just laying around not stacked up, those are extras and won't go in the tank. If you can see the black line, that is the outline of the tank.

I am hoping to create some depth because this is only a 55 gal and have only 12" to work with. (Wish I had a 75 gal but money is an issue, darn gasoline prices  ) Will be home soon and will post a pic before I get started.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well...home at last. Here is where I am currently at in the rescape. I have alot to go...


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome!

I love the terracing you have done. Makes the tank look like it has more depth, like a 75 gallon tank.

Edit: Rofl, i didnt even read your second to last post (#116) about how you wanted more depth like a 75 gallon tank and i still thought that.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Back right wall in...


----------



## fishsmash (May 29, 2008)

Awesome tank! I really like it at 6/3. 

I have a 55 gallon too. I'm trying to get all the equipment I need in to start a rescape in about six weeks (I'll be gone the whole time). 

Good job with the rock wall! Can't wait to see it all filled in!

What's the little plastic tube in front of the wall in the last pic?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

fishsmash said:


> Awesome tank! I have a 55 gallon too. I'm trying to get all the equipment I need in to start a rescape in about six weeks (I'll be gone the whole time).
> 
> Good job with the rock wall! Can't wait to see it all filled in!
> 
> What's the little plastic tube in front of the wall in the last pic?


That is a undergravel filter tube that I am using to shine night lighting up thru from the underside of the tank. I have these night lights








and I am attaching them to the glass underneath the tank. Once I get some plants in there, they should hide the tube. It was a wild idea and will have to see how it works. I keep the inside of the tube clean by taking a turkey baster and sucking the stuff out.

Here is the last wall put in..


----------



## fishsmash (May 29, 2008)

Where did you get your Altums? Were they a good price? 

Are you still on DIY co2?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ii think those are scalares


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

fishsmash said:


> Where did you get your Altums? Were they a good price?
> 
> Are you still on DIY co2?


They are actually silver zebra angels and it has been so long ago that I got them I don't remember the cost. My LFS had them and I picked up.

As of today I still have the DIY CO2. Tomorrow, I will be running pressurized CO2.


----------



## fishsmash (May 29, 2008)

Good luck with that! I thought I could start yesterday but it turns out I don't have a needle valve. So it's going to have to wait six weeks...

Is a reactor really necessary? I'm getting a Rhinox 5000 and I am hoping it will be enough. Sorry to hijack this thread...


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I like the reactor because it dissolves the CO2 better but a diffuser I am sure will be fine. I would like to run a diffuser as well just to put a mist of CO2 over the plants but that will have to wait.

Not a problem with the thread.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Thats an awesome idea with the lights!

Is it only going to be blue lights?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I have clear lights coming up from the bottom and blue lights overhead. i will try an post a pic of the night lighting when I get it all set-up.

Still trying to decide how I am going to arrange the plants in the tank.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I am still at it. I have the right half of the tank planted and going to start working on the left side after supper. Wanted to post some pics of the progress. The plants look sorta rough right now but should look alot better in a week or so.


----------



## fishsmash (May 29, 2008)

Can't wait to see it when i get back! Gotta go now. Early flight tomorrow...

Good luck!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

After an exhausting but exciting 19 hours, I have finally finished the rescape of my tank. Here it is...




























The rock walls in the back have been covered up which is what I thought would happen but it allowed me to have some different levels and the plants have alot of growing in to do.

I also tried to get a pic of the night lighting but my camera does not do well in the dark, but I will say it is pretty cool.

Thanks for all the comments while I worked thru this redo and please let me know what you think.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

wow its looking really nice! i bet it'll look amazing in a month


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I've gone through your thread tonight. I've enjoyed seeing all your different layouts. They've all been great (except your jungle, lol). Isn't it amazing how there is just no end in the variations?! Kinda like shuffling the cards....


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

Very nice... Just about any of your setups i would have settled for... lol


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

What an interesting read this thread has been. I'm particularly curious about how those under-tank LED's worked for you; I'm interested in seeing any pictures that turn out, though I know how difficult it is to get a picture that gives a fair representation of it's actual look.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> I've gone through your thread tonight. I've enjoyed seeing all your different layouts. They've all been great (except your jungle, lol). Isn't it amazing how there is just no end in the variations?! Kinda like shuffling the cards....


Thank you for your encouragement. I think that is one of the reasons i enjoy this hobby so much is the endless things you can do with the plants and layouts.



MedRed said:


> Very nice... Just about any of your setups i would have settled for... lol


Thank you!  



ColeMan said:


> What an interesting read this thread has been. I'm particularly curious about how those under-tank LED's worked for you; I'm interested in seeing any pictures that turn out, though I know how difficult it is to get a picture that gives a fair representation of it's actual look.


If I can get a better camera to take a night pic I will post it. I am glad you all enjoyed my journal.

After cleaning my filter last night and letting the water clear up, I wanted to post some pics of it today. The plants have perked up from last night and my pressurized CO2 is running!! Enjoy, because i sure am...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow that looks great. i really like what you did with the rocks.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Just wanted to post some weekly updated pics after the re-scape last weekend. I had to pull the didiplis diandra because it did not fair well being pulled and replanted so I replaced it's spot with the Ludwigia Arcuata. The blank spot on the right front is for my Eriocaulon sp Australia *Type 2*, coming from mrkookm. I trimmed a few of the plants up alittle and still need to do a water change later today. The pressurized CO2 I have been adjusting all week to try and get it where I want. I was running an air pump at night when I had my DIY CO2 and found that with the pressurized CO2 turning off at night, this was no longer needed. I almost killed all my fish last Sunday when I came home and found them at the top trying to get air and some where nose first in the substrate, but after doing a quick 25% water change and putting 2 air stones in I did not loss any fish!! The Cabomba has been growing like mad as well as the sunset hygro. Well enough babbling and onto the pics..


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

It has been a little while since I updated so since I did a trim last night I thought I would post some pics. The tank has been doing really well. The new pressurized CO2 is great! These pics are from before the trim. I will post after trim pics this afternoon. The tank was really overdue on a trim.








Left Side








Middle








Right Side


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Here are the pics after the trim. Much Better


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

wow! Thats awesome! Nice rockwork


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

Ok, im going to be honest. i have not seen this journal before,so i started at the begining and well, was not impressed at all (crappy came to mind). I then clicked to this end and it looks great! What a change in 6 months. Well done.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I really like the rockwork too. :thumbsup:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

how is the hairgrass doing?
im not seeing much of a change.

otherwise, the tanks is amazing. i love the terraced garden look.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

what kind of erio is that?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Your tank looks great!  It's really taken off. I long to see some weeping moss going over your rock wall.....


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice looking tank.

Needs a yard gnome.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry I haven't been on here to give feedback to your feedback. My fluval died on my 90 gal tank and I got a new one today, so I have been cleaning that tank and getting that tank going again. So..here we go..



clwatkins10 said:


> wow! Thats awesome! Nice rockwork


Thank you. It took my about 2 weeks of sketching on paper how I wanted it to look and then another 4 hours to set it up in the tank.



sanj said:


> Ok, im going to be honest. i have not seen this journal before,so i started at the begining and well, was not impressed at all (crappy came to mind). I then clicked to this end and it looks great! What a change in 6 months. Well done.


I will be honest to...I look back 6 months ago and I can't believe how ugly my tank looked too. I am just glad it is improving. Hopefully in another 6 months I will have improved on my aquascaping abilities even more.



@[email protected] said:


> how is the hairgrass doing?
> im not seeing much of a change.
> otherwise, the tanks is amazing. i love the terraced garden look.


I don't know what is going on with that hairgrass. I just have had no luck with that stuff. If it does grow, then i get a bunch of algea growing in it. Need to do something different but not sure what at this point



clwatkins10 said:


> what kind of erio is that?


Two different kinds. I got them from mrkookm. The one on the left side of the tank is a Erio Thailand. The other one to the right is a Erio sp Australia *Type 2*


Tex Gal said:


> Your tank looks great!  It's really taken off. I long to see some weeping moss going over your rock wall.....


Do you have some you want to send me to try it out? I thought about doing something with moss but wasn't sure what kind would look the best.

Thank you all for the encouraging words.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

WOW, I just read the entire thread and as mentioned in the beginning it was a little BLAH....... But after the one setup with the stairs worked into the design I was hooked. Not only did your planted aquatical (is that a word? LOL) skills improve but your imagination was in full bloom also. 

The layouts are awesome, I would like to see some of the 55gal sketches that didnt make the cut for inspriration on my 12" wide x 24" tall 55Gal. _HINT HINT _ I threw the measurements out there for you just in case you want to draw up a little something.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

dewalltheway said:


> I don't know what is going on with that hairgrass. I just have had no luck with that stuff. If it does grow, then i get a bunch of algea growing in it. Need to do something different but not sure what at this point.


may i suggest riccia? its a cool plant, grows like a weed, and if you have CO2, you will find it difficult to make it not do well.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

@[email protected] said:


> may i suggest riccia? its a cool plant, grows like a weed, and if you have CO2, you will find it difficult to make it not do well.


I did have riccia attached to some rocks (see pic below) and I love the way it looks but it is just a pain for upkeep. I do have some HC growing out in a 5 gal tank that I thought I would try. Not sure, but thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

> Hopefully in another 6 months I will have improved on my aquascaping abilities even more.



I think you will do... this is is like the ugly duckling becoming a swan. ha!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Wanted to update my post before I leave on vacation because I know when I get back it will be overgrown. Enjoy the pics...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

your tank has great depth


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

clwatkins10 said:


> your tank has great depth


Thanks! I just wish it actually did. It is only a 55 gallon so I have only 12" of depth. I hoping to get a 75 gallon which will give me much more depth.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i love the last pic. 

depth isnt important, illusion of depth is. if you can make it look deep, who cares if it actually is?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Dewalltheway I just got some weeping moss. Now I'm trying to figure out how to attach it to my rock top ledge so that it will stay there and grow down. If I only had some of that stainless steel bendable screening.....


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

When I got back from vacation, the tank was needing a trim badly. The growth was amazing and I forgot to snap a pic of it before I did a trim and some changing. The Narrow leaf chain sword was completly blocking my wall so I pulled it out. I did not like how the Erio sp Australia *Type 2* on the far right seemed out of balance with the tank so I moved it. The stargrass had exploded and was blocking quite a bit of light from other plants so I pulled it and replanted. I also had some lim. aromatica behind the stargrass that was being choked out so I salvaged what hadn't melted away because of poor light and moved it over to the right side. I planted some HC I had growing emersed in a 5 gal tank in front so the wall can be seen. Now it is just a wait to let things grow out once more. Here are some pics


































Eriocaulon sp Australia *Type 2*









Erio Thailand


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Still looks great. I wish I didnt miss that package you sold today for tips, I was looking at last night but couldnt get the money together. I am still kicking myself for that one. 

I like the move of the Erio, it gives the foreground a little more balance.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

rekles75 said:


> Still looks great. I wish I didnt miss that package you sold today for tips, I was looking at last night but couldnt get the money together. I am still kicking myself for that one.
> 
> I like the move of the Erio, it gives the foreground a little more balance.


Thank you. Those Erio's are so beautiful I felt like it was a side show when they should be the main attraction. I also had so much time in that rock wall and I wanted to be able to see it.

I am sure I will have another package to sell in a few weeks so keep a eye out.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh yea, I will keep one open like CBS. 

I agree the Erio's and the rock wall should definately not be covered up.


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

I totally agree on the Erio move which really compliments their unique style. I'm also impressed with their health overall, especially that of the Australia because it's the more difficult sp and can tell they're clearly happy with you  

BTW can you see the difference between the 2?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

mrkookm said:


> I totally agree on the Erio move which really compliments their unique style. I'm also impressed with their health overall, especially that of the Australia because it's the more difficult sp and can tell they're clearly happy with you
> 
> BTW can you see the difference between the 2?


Being able to distinguish between the different kinds is difficult for me. The only real difference I see is the Thiland seems to be a darker green but I am sure there is something else to look at when trying to determine the different types. Do you have a book or how do you know the types and what to look for?


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

I think one the leaves, stems, pokey things? are a little more curved and softer to the touch and the other they stick a little more straight out and are more firm.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I have never posted a pic of my tank at night with the moonlights on so I took a shot of it and it turned out pretty good. Just thought i wouold share it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool. I am thinking about hookin up some moon lights on my tank as well


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I think the next time I order from Dr Foster's & Smith's I am going to switch out the blue for the clear. The blue is for reef aquariums. It adds to the tank at night, very relaxing.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I took some different angled shots of my tank and wanted to put in my journal for all to see. This tank is much better then my 90 gal at this point. Enjoy









































And this pic is of my P. Stella. These 2 plants are the best I have grown since having this plant. It is not as purple as I would like but they look really good to me anyway.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's really gorgeous! I'm sure that the 90gal will be up to the same standards in no time. :thumbsup: 

You sure that you want to go with white LEDs for night? I'd think that the plants and fish would never have a true "night" cycle that way?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, great pics. Amazing tank!!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

lauraleellbp said:


> That's really gorgeous! I'm sure that the 90gal will be up to the same standards in no time. :thumbsup:
> 
> You sure that you want to go with white LEDs for night? I'd think that the plants and fish would never have a true "night" cycle that way?


Not sure what I want to do yet but my moonlights go off at around 4am and the tank is total dark from 4 till 11am.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I am doing a little bit of re-arranging and got some different kind of plants yesterday and today and hope to get one more tomorrow. So here are some pics to show what I have done and see how fast this stuff grows  or dies :icon_cry: . (Hope not the ladder)









































My new Erio China from mrkookm









And I need your opinions on this one. I don't know if I want to keep the Ludwigia Arcuata back in the corner or pull it out and replace it with the purple camboba I have. The ludwigia looks kind of ratty but not sure if the camboba would look any better. Please give me your opinion or if you think something else would look better back there. Here is a pic..


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I absolutely love your tank. It's definitely one of my favorites, and that rock wall makes it just so unique.  

As far as that back corner goes, maybe something with even more contrast, like Eloarchis vivipara? Or if you want to stick with stems, perhaps a Rotala? Keeping some of that red back there would be nice, help balance out the color on the other side of the tank.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

lauraleellbp said:


> I absolutely love your tank. It's definitely one of my favorites, and that rock wall makes it just so unique.
> 
> As far as that back corner goes, maybe something with even more contrast, like Eloarchis vivipara? Or if you want to stick with stems, perhaps a Rotala? Keeping some of that red back there would be nice, help balance out the color on the other side of the tank.


Thank you!

Do you have any info or pics on the Eloarchis vivipara?

I was actually thinking of putting the Ludwigia Pantanal in that corner but that plant is hard to come by and a difficult plant to grow. Wolf has some that he will sell me but I am trying to adjust my dosing regime so that my levels stay more constant and where they need to be so I get rid of my deficiencies I am having before buying from him. I was also thinking of some rotala vietnam or wallicci.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

I believe it is spelled Eleocharis vivipara. It's basically tall hairgrass. If you decide you need some wallichi, let me know. I can ship you some quickly, as I'm in MI


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Beautiful tank. I agree you should keep a red/pink plant on the right for balance if you decide to take out the rotala. What plant though, I have no idea. 

I'm curious why you turn off your moonlights. I keep mine on all night, and I've noticed that my endler fry seem to hang out exclusively under the moonlight, where they can see, I suppose. The adult fish sleep on the gravel and under plant leaves, etc. I think it's keeping my fish happier.

PS - perfect erio placement


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

that is really nice, i love it!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I remember reading when I first started this hobby that fish should have some hours where it is completely dark. I don't remember the reasoning but it stuck with me and I have mine go off so they have some hours of total darkness.




FrostyNYC said:


> Beautiful tank. I agree you should keep a red/pink plant on the right for balance if you decide to take out the rotala. What plant though, I have no idea.
> 
> I'm curious why you turn off your moonlights. I keep mine on all night, and I've noticed that my endler fry seem to hang out exclusively under the moonlight, where they can see, I suppose. The adult fish sleep on the gravel and under plant leaves, etc. I think it's keeping my fish happier.
> 
> PS - perfect erio placement


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

From my last post I wanted to do something different with the right corner and several of you gave some suggestions and I agreed with you all that I need to keep a red plant in that area. Well..in the mean time mrkookm put up an offer for a Matto Grosso which I couldn't resist in getting one (still not sure if this is going to happen yet though). My only problem being is that with a 55gal tank you run out of room real quick to put things (Doing research and pricing on a 75gal starphire glass tank for Christmas). So I had to put on my thinking cap and get my imagination going on where to stick this beautiful plant and this is how the right side ended up coming out...









Here are some full shots...


----------



## PlantN0ob (May 18, 2008)

Very nice, ive been following your thread from day one and I must say I am impressed at what you have done to the tank. I am especially impressed at what you were able to grow with just a simple diy co2 mix. 

For the current photos i think that the plant on the right, the long narrow leaf one (unsure of the name) needs a trim so its almost the same height as the other green plant next to it. That way it will look more balanced out.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

The one you are talking about that needs trimmed is a Pogostemon stellatus and the light geeen plant in the corner is Lagarosiphon Madagascariensis and give this plant a week and it will be to the top and all balanced out. I have to trim that plant every week because of it's fast growth rate. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks really nice, as always.

I'm thinking it would be nice to put a low growing red plant on the left side, in front of the wall. Kind of a triangle of reds. It would need to be low. Maybe a crypt wendtii?

Whatever you do, it's always beautiful. Amazing tank!


----------



## volkracing99 (Nov 17, 2007)

dewalltheway,

what kind of stone you use to build your retaining wall?

Nice tank you got there...


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I am using what I believe is a type of sandstone. I am not on the up & up on my rock types but I know that it is a soft stone and when I clean it with a brush it leaves sand like texture in the bottom of my tub. I found it close to my house. I wish there was more of it so I could sell the stuff. I really like the texture and the look of it.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

its most likely some kind of sedimentary rock if it leaves grit. very likely sandstone. the color seems right too (sandstone is often red, orange, or yellow).

its also a good choice for aquariums, since sedimentary stones form in water, and most bodies of water do have some sedimentary rock in them as a result.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Haven't updated my journal lately. Been pretty busy plus trying to get the layout I want. I have aquired some new plants that I have been looking for and I have rearranged some things around. Here is a pic of before I started today.









And here are some pics after..


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

woah, that was a major trim!!!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

It really wasn't a major one but just looks like it. There were only 2 plants on that left side, 1 was Ludwigia Repens and the other Sunset Hygro. These 2 where really overgrown. The right side I just cut off the top of the L.M. and moved the P. Stellatus. I gained some room by redoing that left side.
Here is another pic I just took..


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Beautiful!  Is that a CAE in there?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

clwatkins10 said:


> Beautiful!  Is that a CAE in there?


You mean this guy..









Yes he is


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Your reminding me to go trim som eplants now.... Looks great.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i love how that one erio has its own little ledge lol.. hes the king erio... the HM looks nice n bushy. so does that creeping jenny. you know how to grow really plants really well roud: it looks amazing  

and back when i had a CAE he did a pretty good job of eating algae, better than my 4 otos do now. never saw him once go after my fish


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 21, 2008)

dewalltheway what a great tank you have. I am starting to get supplies to set my own tank. I hope it looks as good as yours once I learn what to do.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Your tank is looking great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

chris127 said:


> i love how that one erio has its own little ledge lol.. hes the king erio... the HM looks nice n bushy. so does that creeping jenny. you know how to grow really plants really well roud: it looks amazing
> 
> and back when i had a CAE he did a pretty good job of eating algae, better than my 4 otos do now. never saw him once go after my fish


I love my Erio's I got from mrkookm. The creeping jenny does do really well and I love the green color of it. As far as growing plants, I have to attribute alot of the credit to the people on this forum and also to alot of research and trial and error. Thanks for the encouragement! 



Pioneer said:


> dewalltheway what a great tank you have. I am starting to get supplies to set my own tank. I hope it looks as good as yours once I learn what to do.


I am sure you will. Just give it time. If you look at how I started and in just 9 months what I have learned (and I have a long way to go and much more to learn). This forum is full of info and people that are willing to help you out.



Tex Gal said:


> Your tank is looking great. Keep up the good work.


Thanks! I had a little setback last week when the remnants on Ike rolled thru our area and knock out power. I did run my generator to keep my tanks going but with all the cleanup and repairs I had to do, I slipped on a WC and dosing so some of my plants didn't like me to well for that. I feel I have to many types of plants in my tank and need to reduce that number down. I will probably go with the plants that do the best for me but not sure at this point. I will try and post some updated pics sometime this week. I am just not happy with some of the layout right now and trying to get some of my plants to recover from last week.

Thanks to everyone for there encouraging words!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Your tank look exceptionally beautiful, as always! A nice mix of contrasting plants, and you know I love your hardscaping!

I'm interested in knowing how well the generator helped with your tanks. My tanks went without power for over a week, and are now recovering. I've thought about getting a generator given where we live. Could you run your filters and lights off of the generator? Was there anything you couldn't run?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Complexity said:


> Your tank look exceptionally beautiful, as always! A nice mix of contrasting plants, and you know I love your hardscaping!
> 
> I'm interested in knowing how well the generator helped with your tanks. My tanks went without power for over a week, and are now recovering. I've thought about getting a generator given where we live. Could you run your filters and lights off of the generator? Was there anything you couldn't run?


Thank you 1st off and second I am glad that you are back up and running again and that your losses where minimal. I have been reading your updates and glad you got your power back on. If you need any plants, let me know and I will help you out with what I have available.
The generator I have is a Troybilt 3550 Watts, that I purchased @ Lowes several years ago to specifically drive my aquariums. It powered for 2 days my 55 gallon (2 fluval filters, 260 watt coralife fixture, 300 watt hydor in-line heater & UV filter), my 90 gal tank (fluval filter, 60watts of light-I know this is low for 90 gal & 300 watt heater) 3-10 gal tanks with heaters & lights and a 15 gal tank with heater & light. I was also able to run my refridgerator and a couple of lights at night, oh and my daughters 20 gal tank for her goldfish. I had figured I was running ~1500-1600watts for fish equip. I could run for 10hours on 2 1/2 gallons of gas and this generator holds 4 gallon. It has been very dependable and it has paid for itself over the last couple years. 2 years ago we had an ice storm, power out 4 days. Ike, out 2 days then the 1/2 days out due to storms or whatever. Would recommend for people that have money wrapped up in fish tanks. Just a side note, you will also want to keep 2-4, 5 gallon tanks of gas (or more) ready at all times. Keep in mind, the more the load on the generator, the more gas it will use.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! Thank you! It sounds like using a generator to keep my tanks going (with some extras, such as a fridge and lights) is very doable without having to spend a fortune for something of massive size.

Obviously, this is not the time to shop for one around here, but as the overwhelming demand for a generator dies down (with prices going down to match), I definitely want to get one. Just the loss of my frozen fish food was a small fortune, and that's just a tiny drop compared to all the food we lost. Looking at the price of a generator like that, it would have paid for itself just from the food we had to throw out.

Thank you for giving the size and model and excellent description of how much you could power with it. I knew I wanted to get one, but had no clue as to what to get for my needs. You've just been a tremendous help!

I'm also glad you were able to keep things going after Ike hit your area. Who would have expected Ohio, of all places, to be hit so hard from a hurricane coming from the gulf?


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

I could only dream of having a tank as beautiful as yours. I'm not usually a fan of rock walls (they often look very artificial), but yours looks completely natural and like it's been there through the ages.

Awesome!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I want to do something similar to what you did. What did you do to get the 3 slopes? Did you glue the rocks for the wall together?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Hilde said:


> I want to do something similar to what you did. What did you do to get the 3 slopes? Did you glue the rocks for the wall together?


The rocks form a retaining wall to get the 3 tiers. I did not glue any of the rocks together. They are just stacked and I tried to get them to lock together. Took me alot of time stacking them together outside the aquarium on some styrofoam to get them how I wanted and then put them in the tank. This saved me a backache hanging over the tank. Took some patience!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I haven't update for a while so I thought I would post some updated pics. As you can see I redesigned some of the wall to create more space in the front for my Erio's. The plants I have right now do well for me as I have experimented with many and failed at quite a few. I still need to plant my HM and I have a couple other plants coming so I will update with more pics this weekend.


----------



## adamsaulnier (Oct 22, 2008)

How did you coax your plants to grow so quickly? Some of your plants look brown starting out, then a week later they are green and have grown a lot. Are your plants fast growing ones? I currently have some Rotala sp. and some Vallisneria americana (natans) and they aren't seeing the same amount of growth yours are, and I've had them now almost a month. I have 2x 15w energysaver-shaped flourescent bulbs that screw into your regular socket, over a 10 gallon tank.

What should I be doing to promote growth like yours?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

adamsaulnier said:


> How did you coax your plants to grow so quickly? Some of your plants look brown starting out, then a week later they are green and have grown a lot. Are your plants fast growing ones? I currently have some Rotala sp. and some Vallisneria americana (natans) and they aren't seeing the same amount of growth yours are, and I've had them now almost a month. I have 2x 15w energysaver-shaped flourescent bulbs that screw into your regular socket, over a 10 gallon tank.
> 
> What should I be doing to promote growth like yours?


Some of my plants are fast growers and some aren't as fast, but I need to get an understanding of your tank conditions because what I do don't always work for other people and vice versa. The first thing I will say is that all light bulbs will not work for a planted aquarium. There are different bulbs with different K ratings and different spectrums and I am no expert on this issue but have done enough research to understand what I need. Now some questions for you

1.) What type of substrate are you using
2.) Are you dosing any ferts and if you are which ones and how much
3.) What type of filtration are you using and what is the media you are using in it
4.) Are you injecting any CO2
5.) What is your parameters of your water, PH, KH, GH
6.) Are you running an airstone

Answers to these questions will help determine some help on my part


----------



## adamsaulnier (Oct 22, 2008)

1. I am using a fine, river-sand type substrate.
2. I dose ferts once a week, API Leaf Zone - 5ml.
3. HOB filtration. Not sure what you mean by "what media"?
4. I am not injecting CO2.
5. PH, KH, GH is unknown. LFS do not have required tests available.
6. I am not running an airstone.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Would you happen to have a new updated stat list of this tank? It's beautiful 
I'm interested in what equipment you used on this tank. Including substrate and such, I was going through the last few pages and was really impressed.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Ebichua said:


> Would you happen to have a new updated stat list of this tank? It's beautiful
> I'm interested in what equipment you used on this tank. Including substrate and such, I was going through the last few pages and was really impressed.


Thank you.
I will post some updated pics tonight but here is a description of the tank

*Tank*

55 gallon - 48" x 12" x 18"

Christmas wish list - To upgrade to either a 75 or 90 gallon tank

*Equipment*

Fluval 404 & 304
Hydor 300watt inline heater
AquaMedic Compact UV Sterilizer, 9watt
Rex Grigg Style CO2 Reactor
Coralife 4X65watt CF (all bulbs 6700K)
10lb CO2 tank w/ Milwaukee MA957 Regulator

*Dosing*

EI Method w/ weekly 50% water changes (RO/DI water only)

*Fauna*

9- Rasboros
13-Cardinal Tetras
12-Rummynose Tetras
6-Black Phantom Tetras
1-Pencil fish
1-Rainbow Shark
1-CAE
2-Ammano Shrimp
6-Ottos
1-SAE
1-Stingray Pleco
Some Fancy Guppies

*Flora*

Always Changing (Collectoritis)

As of 10-31-08
Erios as follows:
Japan
Austrialia Type2
Australia Red
Thailand
Singapore
China
Sulawesi Type 1

Stargrass
Creeping Jenny
Blyxa Japoninca
Pearlweed
Eriocaulon setaceum
Fissidens fontanus
Red Watermilfoil
Najas sp. Roraima
Rotala sp. mini
Rotala Clorata
Murdannia sp
Lagarosiphon Madagascariensis
Rotala Verticularis
Polygonum 'Porto Vehlo'

Hemigraphis traian (coming)
Ammania sp. 'Bonsai' (coming)
Ludwigia Pantanal (coming)


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Great tank! Very inspiring!


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Thanks a ton! I'm planning on building a new tank (55g) and so I needed an equipment list. Thanks for the help 

Is there a reason for having two canister filters? I'm still new to canisters so I don't know much about them. I hear people rave about them a lot but never actually went into it due to high prices. Though, now that I want to make a really nice display, I want to learn more.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I just added the 304 a couple months ago because I was not getting enough flow in the bottom of my tank so my return is plumbed to discharge lower in the tank while my 404 discharges up higher. Here is a pic of the equipment at the one end of the tank (this does not show the 304). My stand is to short to put the equipment under it so that is why it is at the end. I am hoping to upgrade to a 75 or 90 gallon tank this Christmas and going to build my own stand to where I can put everything in it.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Ah, interesting! Thank you


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Thought I would update my journal with some new pics since it has been awhile so enjoy..














































My new plant from kotoeloncat : Ammania Sp. Bonsai (Love Them!)









Flowering China


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I enjoyed  :thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lol, that looks like one lazy CAE


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

clwatkins10 said:


> lol, that looks like one lazy CAE


He is! He guards that cave and doesn't let anyone near it. He is fun to watch though and have had in for about a year now. Him and a pencil fish are the only survivors of a massive ich breakout about 6 months ago so he is kind of special.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

dewalltheway said:


> He is! He guards that cave and doesn't let anyone near it. He is fun to watch though and have had in for about a year now. Him and a pencil fish are the only survivors of a massive ich breakout about 6 months ago so he is kind of special.


Does he bother the other fish? Like they say that CAE's do?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Sometimes he chases my rainbow fish or my fancy guppies but it is usually when they dive down around his cave. He is really rather peaceful. The only fish he really bothered before the ich catastrophy was 2 julli cories I had. Now he did chase them around!


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

What a great scape! Captures the botanical garden theme perfectly. I like your diverse fauna, as well.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Are those moon lights hanging under your fixture? Any pics of them on?

Nice tank!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

unirdna said:


> What a great scape! Captures the botanical garden theme perfectly. I like your diverse fauna, as well.


Thanks! Is is always nice to hear kind words. brings a smile 


Down_Shift said:


> Are those moon lights hanging under your fixture? Any pics of them on?
> 
> Nice tank!


Those are moonlights and if you look back on page 11 at the bottom I tried to get a shot with them on. There are 2 that are blue and the other 3 are white. I want to change the white out sometime to blue because the blue looks better. Waiting for them to go on sale @ Dr. Fosters & Smith.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Great scape! I love the plant diversity as well and the terrace is great! Its nice to see something a little different.


----------



## Characins (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, very nice tank!

What is that grass like plant you have growing in the whole middle of the tank? It looks great!


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Characins said:


> Wow, very nice tank!
> 
> What is that grass like plant you have growing in the whole middle of the tank? It looks great!


Looks like Blyxa japonica in the back, Eriocaulon in the front.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Matt is right about the grass being Blyxa and Erio's in the front.

Thanks Matt for the nice comment.

Here is a pic of the tank looking from outside my office


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, just read the entire thread and it looks amazing. you have a lot of talent!!!!

your plants are growing great and i lovee your black phantom tetras. i had them when i was little and you totally convinced me to try and buy some more.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Mark, this really is one of my favorite tanks I've seen on the forum, and the side shot of all your equipment is really cool to look at. 

I'm learning a lot from your journal. Thanks, Freddie


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

fastfreddie said:


> Mark, this really is one of my favorite tanks I've seen on the forum, and the side shot of all your equipment is really cool to look at.
> 
> I'm learning a lot from your journal. Thanks, Freddie


No problem. Willing to help out anytime. Thanks for the kind words about my tank! :icon_redf


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey I noticed this tank under the inspirations page at GreenLeafAquariums.com!!!!!!!! I knew it was yours right away

That's pretty cool!


----------



## soundtweakers (Oct 12, 2005)

hi, this is quite inspiring!! Very glad to have found this thread!!

I'm thrilled to see a standard 55 AGA(it's really a Perfecto because I have an identical tank with the lam. wood trim) scaped with so much depth!! I've been struggling to get that effect since day one and haven't succeeded yet.

thanks so much for sharing such a beautiful tank!!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well..........this tank is going to be combined with my 90 gal corner bowfront tank (link can be found in my sig). My 2 girls who play basketball & volleyball, my wife my full & part time work and the economy has forced me to combine my 2 tanks because I don't have the time and lack of money to devote to 2 tanks. So next weekend I will be tearing down both tanks, cleaning up the 90 gal, painting the back, switching the equipment around, taking the eco-complete from my 55 gal and putting it in my 90 and planting my plants and moving my fish. It will be a long process but I hope it turns out well. My biggest challenge will be arranging my wood, rocks and plants the way I want in my 90 gal tank since it is a corner bowfront.

I want to thank all of you that have been so encouraging to me with this tank and have made such helpful suggestions. I will start a new thread for the 90 gallon tank when I get ready to start on it.

Thx again - Mark


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Much luck with the teardowns, transfer, and setup of the 90. I can imagine thats going to be one heck of a long weekend. 

I know its tough for such a nice scape like this one to be torn down but seeing what you've done with it makes me excited to see how the 90 will turn out. Are you thinking of incorporating the rock walls again? Something about it works so well in this tank.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I would like to do some rock work but not sure. As you can see in my 90 gal, I have some nice MDW and not sure how it would all fit together to look nice. I will be planning all week what I want to do.
Thanks for the kind words as well!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

So sad to hear, but I can't wait for the new tank! I hope you'll leave this thread up as a reference for the rest of us even though the tank is going down.:icon_wink

Let us know if you are selling any plants, but I guess you'll have room for them all in the 90. 

Good luck!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Aww this has been one of my favorite tanks.

I'm sure the 90 will be amazing, though! :biggrin:


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

This is a stunning tank!


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Your tank has been the blueprint for getting depth in a 12" wide 55gal. As an owner of two 55gal tanks, I can truely say it has been an awesome inspriration for me. I thank you for sharing it. 

I cant wait to see the 90gal. 

NOTE..... If you dont use the rocks can I get them. I'm just playing, unless you do get rid of them. LOL, but serious though.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

What?:eek5: My inspiration is leaving???????? Good luck with the combination!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks so much for the very kind comments everyone! I will keep the pics up so people can reference if they want. The rocks I will be keeping for now but if I go to sell them, rekles75 you will have first dibbs.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow this tank is awesome. I am currently wanting to redo my 55g tank. Curious about what are the lights you have on this tank? Do you like the growth rate in your plants? I've been looking around for something nice. 


Also I read a couple pages of your journal so far and man this tank is great I will go through more of it though tonight.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

thief said:


> Wow this tank is awesome. I am currently wanting to redo my 55g tank. Curious about what are the lights you have on this tank? Do you like the growth rate in your plants? I've been looking around for something nice.
> 
> 
> Also I read a couple pages of your journal so far and man this tank is great I will go through more of it though tonight.


Thanks!

The light fixture I have on this tank is a 48", Coralife 4x65 watt CF. The bulbs are 6700K rating. When I move this light to my 90 gal, I think I am going to switch out 2 of the bulbs with 10,000K bulbs.
The growth is amazing, almost to much to keep up with.


----------



## pieky22 (Oct 17, 2007)

what an amazing tank! i have 2 55's also and im rescaping one...this has been a big inspiration on my rescape...i might this design backward with some different rocks and substrate color...um and a bit of driftwood...but great job with adding depth to a 55 gallon...you have inspired us all!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

This is an amazing tank, isn't it? Too bad he tore it down. But the 90 gallon is fantastic!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks so much for the great comments on this tank. I did learn a lot about planted tanks over the course of last year with this 55 gal. and it was a great tank for me. I am so glad that people are inspired by it and hope it continues to do so. I am really enjoying my 90 gal tank but have days where I miss this tank.

Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2009)

I just read through the thread and you've inspired me so much. I have a question about your rock wall though, I'd love to make one of my own, you said you didn't glue them in at all, but did you ever have trouble with them falling while in the tank? Fish bothering them? Plants pushing them around? Thanks!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I just read through the thread and you've inspired me so much. I have a question about your rock wall though, I'd love to make one of my own, you said you didn't glue them in at all, but did you ever have trouble with them falling while in the tank? Fish bothering them? Plants pushing them around? Thanks!


Thanks for the kind words. As far as the rock wall, I never had problems with it falling over unless I was messing with it. My fish never bother it in fact the CAE I have made his own cave back in a crevess I had. It really worked well. The rock I used where pretty flat on both sides which helped with stacking. Just make sure you start with a good, solid, flat base to build off of. I also staggered mine to help with tying them together to make them more stable. Hope this helps. Let me know if I can be of anymore help.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks! I'm going to mess around with the rocks that I have already and see what I can put together.


----------



## blah3 (Apr 24, 2009)

What is that big bunch of grass like stuff in the middle? Sorry not good with plant names


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

blah3 said:


> What is that big bunch of grass like stuff in the middle? Sorry not good with plant names


Blyxa Japonica


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Very cool looking!
Normally I don't like stacked rocks, but you did a great job with yours. 
Great work.
-md


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome tank.


----------



## beginerplanted (Jul 1, 2009)

what are the dimentions of your tank cause you seem alot bigger from front to back.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

It is a standard 55, 48" long x 12" deep x 21" high


----------



## Voozle (Mar 22, 2009)

Gorgeous, really well done. How long do you run the lights for?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Your's is the first tank that I think the Erios actually fit into well. They are hard to scape with. Most of the time that just look like a blob plopped somewhere. I love your tank.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Voozle said:


> Gorgeous, really well done. How long do you run the lights for?


Well.....they don't run at all anymore. This tank was tore down and is now being used as a RO/DI water storage tank for when I do water changes to my 90 gallon corner bowfront and all the lights are used on my 90 as well. At the end of 2008, I had both my 90gal and this 55gal running and I couldn't keep up with both of them with the time they required, the cost of upkeep, etc. and me having 2 teenage daughters in sports plus working 2 jobs so I decided to combine the 2 into one and since the 90 was bigger and could hold more of my fish (didn't want to get rid of any) I switched everything over to the 90. I do have to say I miss this tank at times and hope that when things slow down one day that I want to setup another tank like this except it will be either a 75 or 90 gal rectangular tank and not a 55.

To answer your question about the lights, I believe I was running one bank for 8 hours and the other bank for a 4 or 5 hour afternoon burst.



Tex Gal said:


> Your's is the first tank that I think the Erios actually fit into well. They are hard to scape with. Most of the time that just look like a blob plopped somewhere. I love your tank.


Thx! I do miss my Erios and hope one day to have them again but they didn't fair to well when I made the move so I lost all of them. They did fit well with what I was trying to do.


----------



## Voozle (Mar 22, 2009)

I skimmed through the entire thread but must have missed that last detail. It's a shame the layout is gone, but it sounds like this tank is a big part of your current project, so I guess it hasn't gone far. Thanks very much for answering my question, I've been experimenting with an identical lighting system over my own 55 gallon.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Voozle said:


> I skimmed through the entire thread but must have missed that last detail. It's a shame the layout is gone, but it sounds like this tank is a big part of your current project, so I guess it hasn't gone far. Thanks very much for answering my question, I've been experimenting with an identical lighting system over my own 55 gallon.


No Problem and yes, all the filters, heater, lights, plants, etc. are now included in my 90 gal which you can find that journal in my sig.

Just keep experimenting with your lighting and I am sure you will get a schedule that will be perfect for the plants you are keeping. Also, keep in mind the height at which that lighting is from your water surface. Let me know if I could be of anymore help.


----------

